# Local Set



## Wilkie (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is a set of local medicines from my home town of Suisun, Cal.  The largest one, my first, was purchased from a well known digger from Benicia, CA.  The other two I personally dug in a privy, one in Vallejo and the other in downtown Fairfield.  Fairfield is just across the railroad tracks from old town Suisun.  These are hard to come by and I'm pretty stoked about having a whole set of them.  I also have a Suisun soda bottle from around 1890-1910, it is an early crown top.


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Nov 21, 2008)

very nice wilkie, how rare are they?


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 21, 2008)

They are listed in Ed Millers book, although Ed doesn't list the various sizes.  He has them listed as common, but as a local collector I know that they are hard to come by.  I've seen 4 in my lifetime and I own 3 of them.  The 4th one was listed on eBay a few years ago and it quickly got out of my price range.  Other local collectors I know have told me they very seldom see them.  They are probably worth 40 or 50 dollars a piece but could fetch more on ebay if the right people see them.  I am just really happy with them because they are from the town that I live in.  I dug a Rio Vista bottle along with one of those Suisun bottles.  My digging partner got that one though.  I notice your friend, Deltadigger, has one in his collection.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 21, 2008)

Very nice!  I'm working on two druggist sets right now, I like it when there's a run of several sizes.


----------



## Jim (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice bottles, Tim. The cursive script is sweet. Local druggists are one of my primary collecting interests. I have never seen any Lewistown druggists at antique stores or on eBay, so I can identify with you on how tough it is to find them from smaller towns. Mine have all come from the pits, and I have around 20 of them.

 I have a few partial size runs of the same styles, but I know that none of them are complete. Anything larger than a 6-ouncer is pretty much impossible to find, and even those are tough.  ~Jim


----------



## caldigs (Dec 1, 2008)

Hard to believe they are common.  Do you think the company only existed for a year or so ?


----------



## ktbi (Dec 1, 2008)

Sweet!! Sometimes the _common_ ones are the hardest to find! I like it that you were able to dig some of them...Ron


----------



## Dean (Jan 11, 2009)

Tim, I'm just checking to see if you had this little pumkinseed.  Thanks, Dean

 I also have a few sample tins to trade if interested.   Dean


----------



## div2roty (Jan 11, 2009)

Dean, you've got a little of everything don't you?


----------



## Dean (Jan 11, 2009)

Just some of it.  Check my latest post for trade.    Dean


----------

